# St Barts Forums > Forum Pour Les Francophones >  >  French for "Help Yourself"

## cassidain

When it comes to 'Ti Punch, for a Saint-Barth host to express the idea that all the makings are on the bar, help yourself and prepare yours the way you like: with ice; without ice; blanc/vieux; less sweet/more sweet; less lime/more lime; etc. A host might say: Chacun prépare sa propre mort. Literally, each one prepares his or her own death. 

(Via our very own embedded reporter KevinS)

----------


## KevinS

This morning I had two people who learned the hard way that 'Ti Punch is best enjoyed in moderation.  JEK has a picture of a t-shirt reading 1 "Ti Punch, 2 Ti Punch, 3 Ti Punch, Floor."

----------


## JEK

Not mine, I do have this one however!




A great resource on the drink of drinks!

http://www.therumcollective.com/2013...than-just.html

----------


## Islander

Un verre ça va, trois verres bonjour les dégâts... French commercial of 1984

----------


## stbartshopper

With moderation, we have made Ti Punches last a whole afternoon out on the water during the Bucket, even in rough waters. They just taste better and better as the day rolls on!

----------

